# Best Political Position To Take For Purely Trolling Purposes



## A Logging Company (Dec 28, 2019)

When I had a twitter, I used to jump into heated political discussions and just pick a side and go with it, and see how many people could be easily baited. I was thinking about doing something similar, but settling on an ideology/political sub culture and sticking with that. The main requiresments are 1) Baits people easily or can bait people easily and 2) Won't get instabanned. 

While the Alt-Right used to be the natural choice for this sort of thing, it not only makes you a target for ban hammers, but it has played itself out. Maybe it's just me, but going (((OOYYY VEEEY GOYYIMZZZ NOOOZZZZ))) has gotten stale, about as stale as standard Skeptic anti-SJW talking points.

As for Es Jay Double-UU's, the only way I could make it work is with inner circle woke scolding and concern trolling, which sounds tedious and not very fun.

I'm just going to steer clear of MAP or pro-Bestiality stuff as I don't want any more government monitoring over trolling.

I think I've narrowed it down to two.

1.) Tankies/Stalinist/Trad-Com: This has the advantage of getting under the skin of both conservatives and lefties. They do seem to get ban hammered a lot, but that's usually for calling for violence. So long as I cool it with Gulag references, getting yeeted should not be a concern. It would be funny to go on long Twitter thread about how being trans is not bourgeois degeneracy, but being homosexual is, and see how people take to it.

2.) Erdogan Stan Account: This one would be tough to pull off, as I'm not Turksih and know very little about Turkey. However only Turks like Erdogan, and this opens up a new pasture of national and ethnic pissing competitions. It does leave an avenue for getting banned because of racist comments targeting inferior Kurds.

So if you were challenged to make an account purely for trolling, what would you go with?


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Dec 28, 2019)

Ancap and Accelerationism are two equally good meme positions in the Current Year


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Dec 28, 2019)

I would go Maoist personally.

You can reach into the far right bag and scream about DA JOOZ and TEH GAYZ but you can weaponize any ethnic or social group opposed to your own as well as any far left position you care for as well. You just need to have at least a single ethnic/social focus you prioritise above all others.

Modern Maoism can be boiled down to ethnic identity politics on steroids; pick an identity and wage a literal crusade on anyone you deem to impinge upon it.

Technically in the current political arena that weaponized identity politics you would start from a point of advantage.


----------



## Captain Manning (Dec 28, 2019)

+1 for AnCap. Or really anything with anarchism in the name, and that usually uses a two colored flag with a diagonal black field. AnCom/Antifa is fucking retarded too.

The arguument that government can do more harm than good certainly has its place, but I have yet to hear a total abolitionist argument that doesn't descend into complete autism.

Be sure to use smug AnCap-chan as your avatar:




Or just go with some variety of Communism. Trotskyism is especially dumb.


----------



## HeyYou (Dec 28, 2019)

Boomer PragerU lover, nothing else is acceptable.


----------



## A Logging Company (Dec 28, 2019)

HeyYou said:


> Boomer PragerU lover, nothing else is acceptable.


People do hate the boomers and boomer-tier positions. Argue with leftiest about being snowflakes, trigger the altright about how wonderful Israel is and how much I love my mixed race grandchildren. Would be easy to build a following to act as camouflage. 

Perhaps reeeing from the center is the way to go in the current year.


----------



## Lurkio (Dec 28, 2019)

Those are some pretty solid ideas. I've never had the dedication to commit to any long term dicking around, but if I have to come up with something new right on the spot, I'd say with how heated the political scene is, being a hard-core Centrist might work.

Not the "all political parties have their ups and downs" sort of way, more in the "if you belong to a political party or have an opinion, you're a sheep" sort of way.  Just don't over-do it too much or people will probably pick up that you're baiting. Maybe have one or two semi-obscure political ideals to "believe in" that you can claim are "exceptions" or something just to keep people from catching on.

I'm far from experienced in doing this, they're just thought off the top of my head because this was a fun distraction for 5 minutes, take from it what you will.


----------



## A Logging Company (Dec 28, 2019)

Lurkio said:


> Those are some pretty solid ideas. I've never had the dedication to commit to any long term trolling, but if I have to come up with something new right on the spot, I'd say being a hard-core Centrist.
> 
> Not the "all political parties have thier ups and downs" sort of way, more in the "if you belong to a political party or have an opinion, your a sheep" sort of way.  Just don't over-do it too much or people will probably pick up that you're baiting. Maybe have one or two semi-obscure political beliefs to "believe in" that you can claim are "exceptions" or something.


Pro-Circumcision Activist. It's all sheep and shills until you spare the foreskin, then you have an enemy for life.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Dec 28, 2019)

nation of islam national bolshevism


----------



## Emperor Julian (Dec 28, 2019)

Chinese legalism, incredably conservative without any of the lip service to the individual. Moviebob is bassically a legalist and everyone hates him across the board.


----------



## ZeroFoxGiven (Dec 28, 2019)

become an extreme centrist on every issue. ever.


----------



## A Logging Company (Dec 28, 2019)

Emperor Julian said:


> Chinese legalism, incredably conservative without any of the lip service to the individual. Moviebob is bassically a legalist and everyone hates him across the board.


Movie blob is just an incoherent mess who has this vague notion of *PROGRESS*, which is a mish mash of MSNBC Dem-Progressive talking points and 50's futurism, all glued together with self serving narcissism and hatred of the other.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm doing Black Hebrew israelite lately on leftist forums. Pretty solid results so far.


----------



## Save the Loli (Dec 28, 2019)

Antideutsch. It's communism of an antifa sort but you get to hate Germans as an inherently inferior race prone to fascism and proudly support Israel. The Dresden bombing in WWII was the greatest thing that ever happened to Germany. Palestinians and other Arabs are bad because they're antisemites. Iran is bad because they hate Israel. The United States and their foreign policy rules because it's helping Israel.


----------



## ditto (Dec 28, 2019)

Eco-fascist. 

Righties don't like it because it's the worst policies of the left, magnified. Lefties hate the authoritarian implications of their worldview being exposed. It's also completely defensible and justifiable.


----------



## Not an_ime g_irl (Dec 28, 2019)

I'd say gay nazi furry is a great trolling position


----------



## ScamL Likely (Dec 28, 2019)

It doesn't really matter what flavor of ideology you go with since that's incidental to who you're targeting at the moment and trying to dodge bans more than anything, if your main goal is just to piss people off all you have to do is use some variant of either the Socratic method or the Hegelian dialectic in all your conversations in the most annoying way you can think of just to be as frustrating to talk to as possible.


----------



## Captain Manning (Dec 28, 2019)

If you follow my advice about anarchism, be sure to talk about how you think age of consent laws are arbitrary and fascist. Do it frequently and often. Be sure to point out how Liberia and Somalia each have at least one paved road, so it's "totally workable guys." Then wax poetic about what a genius Aynn Rand was, but how she didn't go far enough.

That usually gets results.

For extra credit, go full SovCit. Mention the UCC and Admiralty Law, and refer to your vehicle as a "vessel." Watch Donut Operator's channel for "advice" on how to make this sound genuine and convincing.


----------



## Dave Meltzer (Dec 28, 2019)

Don't know. I always took the least sophisticated approach and posted stuff like this that would piss both sides off.


----------



## No Exit (Dec 28, 2019)

Libertarian is always a funny political situation to take. It's absolutely retarded and fun to argue in favor for just because it can get so ridiculous.


----------



## Billy "the Bot" Bobson (Dec 28, 2019)

ditto said:


> Eco-fascist.
> 
> Righties don't like it because it's the worst policies of the left, magnified. Lefties hate the authoritarian implications of their worldview being exposed. It's also completely defensible and justifiable.


They asked for troll-positions, not the unironic best position.


----------



## Shroom King (Dec 28, 2019)

Speak out against the legalization of cannabis. For every 10 people who call you a government tool that wants to see  chemo patients get shot by SWAT in drug raids, you will get 1 person who totally knows a guy whose son took some hash edibles and freaked out at work and is now homeless under a bridge because the hash unlocked a latent psychosis that has made him permanently unemployable.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 28, 2019)

Be a libertarian. Just mentioning you're one will get both the right wing and left wing screeching autistically at you.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Dec 28, 2019)

National-Bolshevism is great. Everyone hates the Commie-Nazis.
Posadism is also a great choice for pure WTF. We need to start a nuclear war to kill capitalism and contact the socialist aliens/psychic dolphins.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 28, 2019)

Nation of Islam, with a side of Nietzschze


----------



## ??? (Dec 28, 2019)

Han ethno-supremacist is great because it pisses off literally all non-Han and you can use it to attack the PRC CCP as being insuffiently ethnocentric. Allows you to accuse people of white privilege while also calling Africans subhuman. Highly recommend, 9.5/10.

edit

Really, really buttmads other slopes. Bonus points if you openly lust after white women and constantly reeeee over wmaf. Respond to all white male critics with links to blacked.com.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Dec 28, 2019)

I know a guy IRL who is a fanatical  hindu nationalist. Makes him natural enemies with everyone who isn't an HN themselves, or a Zionist. Also,  rabid Xtian Zionist is an excellent  position to take if you wanna piss nearly everyone off.


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (Dec 28, 2019)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Be a libertarian. Just mentioning you're one will get both the right wing and left wing screeching autistically at you.



Be a libertarian bordering on anarchism, but also say you're for strict gun control laws and make the occasional reference to the "fact" that you live off government assistance.


----------



## Shoggoth (Dec 28, 2019)

I'd go with Dick Masterson's performance on Doctor Phil and keep it at 100% at all time. It's important to have fun while you're trolling and not feel like you have brain damage.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Dec 28, 2019)

Definitely a syncretic ideology like Nazbol or an Bolshivek Monarchist (Think someone who believes only an Absolute Monarch can protect the workers by using his power to Abolish the Nobles and Capitalists).

Or just say your ideology is the CSA protecting pregnant Ann Frank from Nazism and watch peoples' heads explode.


----------



## B. F. Bugleberry (Dec 28, 2019)

??? said:


> Han ethno-supremacist is great because it pisses off literally all non-Han and you can use it to attack the PRC CCP as being insuffiently ethnocentric. Allows you to accuse people of white privilege while also calling Africans subhuman. Highly recommend, 9.5/10


I knew this one lesbo online who was a legit Mongol supremacist who wanted to reinstate a kahnate. Was great troll bait but they weren't playing. Training in throat singing and all.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Dec 28, 2019)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> Definitely a syncretic ideology like Nazbol or an Bolshivek Monarchist (Think someone who believes only an Absolute Monarch can protect the workers by using his power to Abolish the Nobles and Capitalists).
> 
> Or just say your ideology is the CSA protecting pregnant Ann Frank from Nazism and watch peoples' heads explode.
> View attachment 1071942


Speaking of syncretic positions, Strasserite/3rd Position is also tops, as the  Right go nuts about the  socialist aspects of it, while the  left flip out about the Nazi implications, and the serious alt-left revolutionaries are horrified by threat of competition it poses  as far as their recruiting of the marginalised /disaffected poor. RevComs see 3rd Position as a legitimate threat to their revolution. Try posting Casa Pound or Atalante stuff on RevCom boards and watch them go all Scanners.



B. F. Bugleberry said:


> I knew this one lesbo online who was a legit Mongol supremacist who wanted to reinstate a kahnate. Was great troll bait but they weren't playing. Training in throat singing and all.


Great thing about this is there is a serious hero to regale them about in the personage of THIS crazy  motherfucker, who recognised (and capitalised upon) the  extremely violent brand of Buddhism  popular in Mongolia:








						Roman von Ungern-Sternberg - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## troon patrol (Dec 29, 2019)

Can't go wrong pushing strong opinions on eugenics if you want lulz. If you want everyone to hate you from the getgo just copy/paste Ben Shapiro talking points. Tinfoil hat talking points are fun too IE, heavy metals in immunization did muh tism, tism did frogs gay and troons. Maybe I'm going off point but, start talking about how Mao or hitler or stalin were great people just really misunderstood and victims of the times they lived in, just like columbus or obama's drone strike campaign, that always makes people mad.


----------



## A Logging Company (Dec 29, 2019)

Randall Fragg said:


> National-Bolshevism is great. Everyone hates the Commie-Nazis.
> Posadism is also a great choice for pure WTF. We need to start a nuclear war to kill capitalism and contact the socialist aliens/psychic dolphins.


Can finally start bringing up the John C. Lily dolphin experiments, spoilers: WHITE GIRLS FUCK DOLPHINS (THEY REALLY FUCKED UM'


----------



## Captain Manning (Dec 29, 2019)

Randall Fragg said:


> National-Bolshevism is great. Everyone hates the Commie-Nazis.
> Posadism is also a great choice for pure WTF. We need to start a nuclear war to kill capitalism and contact the socialist aliens/psychic dolphins.



I dunno if it's the same thing, but whatever the Khmer Rouge had was pretty fucked. It was like a hyper-nationalistic, racist, and xenophobic form of Communism. Kinda similar to North Korea, but even more retarded. Clearly it worked wonders for Cambodia.

I always hear lefties glorify Marx, Lenin, and Mao. Almost never Pol Pot or the Kim dynasty.


----------



## Sunday School Dropout (Dec 29, 2019)

Try being pro choice but, only support the position because abortion disproportionately affects racial minorities.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 29, 2019)

Or just argue for the legalization of pedophilia and bestiality, that alone would piss off 99% of people.


----------



## maalikthefakemuzzie (Dec 29, 2019)

I am a full-fledged Erdogan stan AMA.


Spoiler: Kurd sperging



Also stop calling them kurds and call them by their actual name, the YPJ and PKK. Kurds are not an oppressed ethnic minority as they represent 15% of turkey. If that does not convince you, salahuddin al-ayyub was a kurd


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Dec 29, 2019)

Mox said:


> Try being pro choice but, only support the position because abortion disproportionately affects racial minorities.


and destroys female babies at triple the rate of male. State this as a selling point for abortion. Call yourself a "Sangerist". This is triggering because it not only shines the ugly light of truth on their founder, but implies that there is an actual racist philosophy named after the  demon.


----------



## Save the Loli (Dec 29, 2019)

Captain Manning said:


> I always hear lefties glorify Marx, Lenin, and Mao. Almost never Pol Pot or the Kim dynasty.


Pol Pol worship is pretty rare since the left wing sided with Vietnam's invasion. Since the US hated Vietnam more than Cambodia, the commies sided with Vietnam and decided Pol Pot was actually a pretty bad guy like what Vietnam said. Before then you had Noam Chomsky and a bunch of other commies repeating Khmer Rouge propaganda as fact and talking about how great Cambodia was. And communist college professor Malcolm Caldwell who fanboyed the Khmer Rouge for years, got invited to Cambodia by the party, and was promptly murdered with the full consent of the upper party.

Kim worship is more common. Maoist Youtuber Jason Unruhe/Maoist Rebel News is a big North Korea fanboy.


Fangsofjeff said:


> Or just argue for the legalization of pedophilia and bestiality, that alone would piss off 99% of people.


Not hard to find libertarians arguing for those positions, especially the latter. This article catalogues all sorts of wacky people like the "Students of Objectivism for Rational Bestiality".


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Dec 29, 2019)

Nazbol. Literally Commie Nazis.

THIS POST BY NAZBOL GANG


----------



## Basil II (Dec 29, 2019)

National Bolshevik


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 29, 2019)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Great thing about this is there is a serious hero to regale them about in the personage of THIS crazy  motherfucker, who recognised (and capitalised upon) the  extremely violent brand of Buddhism  popular in Mongolia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Know any neat stories about that brand of Buddhism being violent? I'm curious. Rarely do you hear about Buddhists stirring up fights.


----------



## Shady Attorney (Dec 29, 2019)

Argue for complete Isolationism. No foreign wars, no talks with other countries, and no allies. Step it up a notch and decry your love for no world trade nor international travel. Advocate blocking all internet access not in your control because everywhere else is a lost cause that only want outlets like these to meddle in your country.
People would come from all around to shout at you with their broken caps lock key

The best thing is if you say it’s because of the world police USA that made you come to this conclusion. You wouldn’t be banned but people would argue at you continuously.


----------



## Basil II (Dec 29, 2019)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Source on that brand of Buddhism being violent? I'm curious. Rarely do you hear about Buddhists stirring up fights.


peaceful Buddhism is a western meme. There was a Buddhist terror attack in Sri Lanka not too long ago and Tibet used to be a slave state before getting WANG'D


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 29, 2019)

Basil II said:


> peaceful Buddhism is a western meme. There was a Buddhist terror attack in Sri Lanka not too long ago and Tibet used to be a slave state before getting WANG'D


According to wikipedia it was more a serfdom than a slave state, but I see what you mean. They basically still lived in the middle ages.





						Serfdom in Tibet controversy - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 29, 2019)

I would disagree with you that woke-scolding SJWs isn't fun. If you do it right, it can be very rewarding making oversocialized progs lose their shit by turning their own dogma against them. Many of them hold such contradictory beliefs that there are plentiful opportunities to do this.
As for other trolling ideologies, eco-fascism is my top pick. Alarmism over the climate and environment (e.g. the world is ending in 12 years, etc) and increasingly extreme proposals to address the issue (e.g. Green New Deal) are becoming more and more mainstream, and are an article of faith for many leftists. If you take as fact all of the beliefs that the typical environmentally-conscious progressive holds nowadays, eco-fascism can actually be hard to argue against (which is infuriating for people whose ideologies place such emphasis on "anti-fascism"). The line between "mandatory" and "forbidden" ideologies is getting thinner, and exploiting this situation makes for great entertainment.

Generally speaking, the Left (primarily the "progressive" left) give trolls a higher yield-to-effort ratio than the Right, but specific subsections of the Right (i.e. evangelicals and/or boomers) are also prime trolling targets. The ideologies/tactics best suited for fucking around with these groups usually involve Israel.


----------



## A Logging Company (Dec 29, 2019)

maalikthefakemuzzie said:


> I am a full-fledged Erdogan stan AMA.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kurd sperging
> ...


Found a Pinnable tweet already.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Dec 29, 2019)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Know any neat stories about that brand of Buddhism being violent? I'm curious. Rarely do you hear about Buddhists stirring up fights.


Well, there is a whole chapter in the book The  White Khan of Mongolia about it. If you look into Mongolian buddhist art, you'll find a shocking amount  of violent imagery. My take is  it borrowed heavily from hinduism kali/worship in the very early stages before  moving to Mongolia.


----------



## Tecumseh (Dec 29, 2019)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Great thing about this is there is a serious hero to regale them about in the personage of THIS crazy  motherfucker, who recognised (and capitalised upon) the  extremely violent brand of Buddhism  popular in Mongolia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This man is my hero. No joke, not trolling.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Dec 29, 2019)

Tecumseh said:


> This man is my hero. No joke, not trolling.


Me too. He was kicked out of an army academy for brutality, no mean feat back then. He allegedly beat a servant savagely with the  flat of his sabre for some minor transgression. As an aside, I once worked with an actual Mongolian (a fellow soldier). He was very surprised Baron Ungern was known by a westerner, and said that Ungern is to this day a total hero to Mongolians, and famous and beloved.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Dec 29, 2019)

Anarcho-Fascism


----------



## Sped Xing (Dec 29, 2019)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz thinks my Washingtonian landed elite republicanism belongs here.

I think you all should mind your betters.


----------



## Captain Chromosome (Dec 29, 2019)

Accelerationism, hands down. Nothing pisses people off like supporting the opposing side, but taking it to such an extreme that even your political fellow-travelers either join you or screech autistically. Force the purity spiral and collect salt.

Honorable mentions: Sovereign Citizen and NeoCon


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Dec 29, 2019)

Save the Loli said:


> Pol Pol worship is pretty rare since the left wing sided with Vietnam's invasion. Since the US hated Vietnam more than Cambodia, the commies sided with Vietnam and decided Pol Pot was actually a pretty bad guy like what Vietnam said. Before then you had Noam Chomsky and a bunch of other commies repeating Khmer Rouge propaganda as fact and talking about how great Cambodia was. And communist college professor Malcolm Caldwell who fanboyed the Khmer Rouge for years, got invited to Cambodia by the party, and was promptly murdered with the full consent of the upper party.
> 
> Kim worship is more common. Maoist Youtuber Jason Unruhe/Maoist Rebel News is a big North Korea fanboy.
> 
> ...





Captain Chromosome said:


> Accelerationism, hands down. Nothing pisses people off like supporting the opposing side, but taking it to such an extreme that even your political fellow-travelers either join you or screech autistically. Force the purity spiral and collect salt.
> 
> Honorable mentions: Sovereign Citizen and NeoCon


Agreed. freetards are loathesome and trigger me large.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Dec 29, 2019)

Monarcho-libertarianism. You believe that the freedom of the people should be upheld by a monarch instead of a democracy (because in a democracy people vote away their freedoms for more safety) and commies/leftists should be physically removed from society.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 29, 2019)

Neoliberal. People to the right of you will call you a liberal cuck, and people to the left will call you a boomer. Also, 0% chance of ever getting banned.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 30, 2019)

Anticentrism. Every extreme is on the same team; We They want change, they don't care how it happens.


----------



## Puck (Dec 30, 2019)

Just-wanna-grill, cause it gives the freedom to maneuver into whatever position you want to troll with


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Dec 30, 2019)

If your goal is to "trigger" everyone, then be a stereotypical, cartoonish stauch centrist.

Just argue with everyone just for the hell of it and continuously talk in circles, providing no real stance on anything. That is sure to infuriate _everyone_.


----------



## Captain Manning (Dec 30, 2019)

Some form of politicized veganism might also work. Everybody fucking hates loud arrogant vegans.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 30, 2019)

If you just want to trigger people, in general it works best to insult people with their own insults and use their own ideology, even if you apply it completely erroneously. It also works better if you do it in a new creative way that breaks their brains.

Like, a fag is a misogynist for not liking women, a race realist is a cuck for not being racist, a jew is anti-semitic for being white.

But you can also just tell people the truth. That's pretty triggering to the vast majority of people.


----------



## Tokoeka (Dec 30, 2019)

Whatever you do, make sure you don't think to much about things before you get into arguments but act like you have.

If you've ever argued with someone who clearly have not thought their position through and clearly just make things up to save face, you know how *incredibly* annoying that is.


----------



## Next Task (Dec 30, 2019)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> Bolshivek Monarchist


Arguing for a return to monarchy/aristocracy can be fun. Especially if you draw parallels between a class born to privilege and the group of people the left/right think should have that privilege, because you're all arguing for an elevated class, you're just arguing for different people.



Shady Attorney said:


> Argue for complete Isolationism. No foreign wars, no talks with other countries, and no allies. Step it up a notch and decry your love for no world trade nor international travel.


Especially good if you can throw in that you want to stop cultural appropriation/imperialism by doing so.



Liber Pater said:


> I would disagree with you that woke-scolding SJWs isn't fun. If you do it right, it can be very rewarding making oversocialized progs lose their shit by turning their own dogma against them. Many of them hold such contradictory beliefs that there are plentiful opportunities to do this.


I find that both the left and the right have their fill of people who have strong cognitive dissonance, the difference being that people on the left are more likely to think they've reasoned themselves into their current positions without realising that they don't actually cohere. 

So a fun one for both left and right in that situation is aggressive post-modernist. Everything is subjective, the truth is only what you perceive it to be - and therefore what you say it is. The dismissal of objective truth is annoying to most, but the real skill comes in pushing it further and further until you get the people who are agreeing with you initially to either do so to a ludicrous point, or to reach a point where they have to stop agreeing and maybe even think about why.

The wokescolds are pretty easy to troll, though. Just be a non-binary trans MtF and then say whatever ridiculous thing you can, and anyone who disagrees is transphobic. Practically ban-proof and yet very easy bait. Bonus if you can beg on the back of it and get them to donate money to you.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 30, 2019)

Next Task said:


> The wokescolds are pretty easy to troll, though. Just be a non-binary trans MtF and then say whatever ridiculous thing you can, and anyone who disagrees is transphobic. Practically ban-proof and yet very easy bait.



I had a youtube account that kept getting banned when I recreated it. I have no idea why the first one got banned. Each time I remade it, it was suspended again within hours.

I tried varying the name and small changes to the profile picture, but I was down 6 suspended accounts.

Then I put a bowtie on the profile picture and "trans" in front of the name and it is still fine.

I hate web 3.0


----------



## Cheetahman (Dec 31, 2019)

Huwhite MtF Islam tranny 
You like men, which will no longer get you thrown off of buildings because you now are a woman, which is great because Islam was right about women.


----------



## Idiotron (Dec 31, 2019)

Depends who you want to troll.

Anything to do with communism and social justice if you're trolling the right.
White nationalist anti immigration free market capitalism if you're trolling the left.

Support Israel or Palestine, you'll piss people off either way.

You don't even need to adopt a political position.
Just say that Marvel and DC is trash for little kids and retards.
Say something negative about Beyonce to any normie and see what happens.
Say that 2Pac and Biggie made shit music.

It's really easy to get people angry these days.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 31, 2019)

Honestly, the best ideologies and opinions for trolling are dependent entirely on the audience in question.

Unless you want to go completely batshit insane and invoke something like Posadism, National Bolshevism, or Anarcho-Primitivism.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jan 1, 2020)

Well, I think that trolling would probably demand an ideology that pisses people off but is also goofy. Nazism used to be good but it's gotten too much press lately to still be effective for that. Communism and Libertarianism have too much widespread appeal.

I propose pretending to be an unironic Monarchist, especially if you combine that with Feudalism or Absolutism (either will do). It triggers the fuck out of everybody except for fascists and other monarchists. Explain to people how feudalism was actually the best merger of libertarianism and socialism, as it was a private contract society in which noblesse oblige provided a responsible welfare system. Or, talk about how the enlightened despots were great social reformers who ruled over largely liberal states which promoted criticism of the state even at their own expense.

You will get a lot of mileage out of it.


----------



## ??? (Jan 1, 2020)

Being a tranny Nazi and larping as SS Waffen is a great way to troll the Alt-Right.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jan 1, 2020)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Well, I think that trolling would probably demand an ideology that pisses people off but is also goofy. Nazism used to be good but it's gotten too much press lately to still be effective for that. Communism and Libertarianism have too much widespread appeal.
> 
> I propose pretending to be an unironic Monarchist, especially if you combine that with Feudalism or Absolutism (either will do). It triggers the fuck out of everybody except for fascists and other monarchists. Explain to people how feudalism was actually the best merger of libertarianism and socialism, as it was a private contract society in which noblesse oblige provided a responsible welfare system. Or, talk about how the enlightened despots were great social reformers who ruled over largely liberal states which promoted criticism of the state even at their own expense.
> 
> You will get a lot of mileage out of it.


I unironicly agree with all those points though.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 1, 2020)

A good way to stealth troll both the left and right is to unironically advocate for Neoliberalism or Neoconservatism.

Both of these positions are mainstream enough to be considered "socially acceptable" and are less likely to cop you a ban on social media than the more extreme ideologies, but they're also widely detested by the vast majority of people both online and in real life since both are rooted in unchecked crony corporatism with the major differences being that Neoliberalism flies the flag of GloboHomo while Neoconservatism historically threw its lot in with the Religious Right, especially during its peak years in the Bush administration.


----------



## Son of Odin (Jan 1, 2020)

*>My political position? Juche, of course!*


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Jan 2, 2020)

One thing to keep in mind is that you don't want to go for a political posistion that's too absurd (shit like anprims), or else everyone will assume you're doing it ironically and just ignore you. As such, good choices would be things like:

Theocratic governments - these tend to piss off everyone that isn't a heavy believer in the faith themselves. Good choices include smaller religions (as there's few people that'd unironically agree with you and as such be immune to your trolling attempts), but you can also pick Judaism/Hinduism so you can combine it with being a Zionist/Indian Nationalist to REALLY piss off certain groups and get them to mindlessly reply to you. Avoid picking Christianity, as Christian theocrats are already pretty notable online and really easy to bait, and you don't want to miss out on such an easy group to bait. They also tend to have anime avatars, and you don't want to associate with them now, do you? Also avoid picking Islam, as it's such a common position with Muslims that it's harder to bait people with it.
Speaking of which - Zionism. It's such a good choice for baiting everyone that isn't either a Neoconservative boomer, Jewish or who really hates Palestine, that it's perfect for this sort of shit. You'll get fascists, communists, islamists, progressives, socialists, isolationists, christian theocrats, white nationalists, and all sorts of other people flipping their shit at the fact that you exist.
Exaggerated Centrism - Take the "radical centrist" joke to it's logical conclusion, and piss everyone off by seemingly having no political beliefs and start fights constantly with everyone that dares have one themselves. Take advantage of the idea that you don't have any political leanings, and abuse whataboutism to argue on whatever the opposite side of the group you're currently baiting's opinions.
Honestly, anything that has very few supporters, a lot of enemies, but isn't extreme enough to either to get you banned from most places or labelled as an obvious troll is great.


----------



## ??? (Jan 8, 2020)

Staking out a position on things that are easily disproven and refusing to acknowledge reality is a great way to troll. Call people who disagree with you trolls to enrage them.

aka Flat Earth theory


----------



## Spunt (Jan 11, 2020)

In my experience, _NOBODY_ likes Randroids, not even other Libertarians. You might just get ignored rather than engaged with though because most people consider them too dumb to argue with.

If not Ayn Rand, my personal recommendation would be a mixture of Maoist Tankie-ism combined with a heavy dose of conspiracy theory. You could argue, for example, that the US government used Chemtrails to poison the Soviet Union's water and used HAARP to make people think that China/North Korea is anything less than a paradise with mind control. Good opportunity for some antisemitism too. Netanyahu did 9/11. And of course you should also take a leaf out of Philth's book and claim to be exactly the kind of sexual or ethnic minority that the regimes you praise put in concentration camps. Maintain that this was ZOG's doing, not Mao/Stalin/Pol Pot.

This will get you raged at everywhere except the Something Awful forums where, provided you claim to be a tranny, they will make you an admin instead.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Jan 11, 2020)

I dunno, I usually go with some form of Islamism.

Edit: or some form of Black Nationalism.


----------



## Chaptersevenbankruptcy (Jan 16, 2020)

Disappointed nobody has posted this yet:


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Jan 19, 2020)

Chaptersevenbankruptcy said:


> Disappointed nobody has posted this yet:



Second this. Maybe add in some nation of islam furries too in the mix.


----------



## queerape (Jan 21, 2020)

If you want to piss off a neo Nazi Fascist, be an SJW commie. If you want to piss off an SJW commie, be a Neo Nazi Fascist. If you want to piss them both off, be a centrist.


----------

